# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  καμερα panasonic

## frangsig

καλησπερα και απο εμενα ειμαι ο λευτερης και εχω μια καμερα panasonic nv-gs24  η οποια ανα 2-3 η 5 λεπτα ζηταει να κανω reset εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα να πει, πριν την ανοιξω? ευχαριστω

----------

